
‘Erase Mac’ Doesn’t? - miles
https://eclecticlight.co/2019/12/30/erase-mac-doesnt/
======
randallsquared
From the article, who knows? There's some fear, uncertainty, and doubt thrown
on the question, but the author doesn't seem to have tried it, just analyzed
marketing language and usage documentation.

